# Grilla's???



## rdubs20 (Jan 17, 2018)

I am looking at venturing into the pellet grill scene.  I have always smoked on a WSM 18.5 which I really like but just isn't big enough and I have 3 other grills in my garage.  I'd like to get one that does it all if possible.  I have been looking at Grilla Grills.  I am not sure which model to get the OG or the Silverbac.  I guess my question is what are the plus/minus of each and will the Silverbac produce enough smoke flavor on my meats?  I have heard mixed reviews from pellet grills before.  Any help will do.
Thanks
Rdubs


----------



## Quibbley (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Rdubs,

I am new to the forums but I bought my Silverbac this past summer. It replaces a vertical gas smoker I had. I could not control the temps fluctuations very well and I could not get enough smoke with the vertical smoker.

I looked around at smokers of all types for almost a year before deciding to go with the Silverbac. I think pellet grills in general offer ease of use when it comes to temperature management. Like you I had heard that pellet grills don't generate as much smoke as a stick burner.

I can't tell you if the OG is better than the Silverbac since I don't have an OG. But the deciding factor for my purchase of the Silverbac versus other brands was the double walled cooking chamber (lower portion of the cook chamber), powder coated metal, and stainless steel lid. I would rate the quality of the components and fit/finish just slightly below that of a Weber grill but certainly much higher than some of the other brands offer at the big box stores at a similar price. I don't regret my purchase and I would do it again if I had to do it over. Given the quality I don’t think I will need to buy another for a while.

As for the amount of smoke it produces, it produces a fairly decent amount of smoke. But this may be relative. The amount of smokiness that I like may be different from what you like. Different pellet brands and species of wood affects how much smokiness is produced as well. For example, mesquite is stronger than Apple. I have an Amazen pellet tube and a a 6x6 Amazen pellet smoker and these definitely work very well. In fact, last weekend I smoked a chuck roast using on the Silverbac while using the Amazen pellet smoker tray and the meat was almost too smokey for my taste. But if I wanted even more smoke I could light the Amazen pellet tray at both ends. So for me, I don't have an issue of getting as little or as much smoke that I want.

The reason I didn’t go with a Traeger or RecTec or other brand was because the Silverbac had the insulated smoker chamber and powder coated metal. I did not want to be bothered with using a cooking blanket or rust. I started cooking early in the morning last weekend when the outside temp was 16 degrees with a steady 5 or 6 mph breeze. The smoker got up to 250 in 20 minutes and did not have any problems maintaining 250. Using an IR thermometer I shot the external temp of the bottom half of the cook chamber. It was reading 135 after the outside air temp had risen to 21 degrees. So I am very happy with smokers cold weather performance. I would have never been able to do this with my vertical gasser.

I have not grilled on the Silverbac. I grill using my Weber kettle or Genesis so I don't have any feedback on grilling.

With all of that being said, I do wish the Silverbac had two features, being able to change pellets easily and a slide out lower grate. I am not able to change the pellets very easily. For example, I cannot change from hickory to apple very easily. Also, I have the extended top rack. I have difficulty accessing food at the back of the bottom rack. It can be done though. I mentioned in an email to Mark Graham about having an option for a slide out bottom grate.  I guess we will see if they decide to make a kit for this.

I do highly recommend getting their folding stainless steel front shelve. I really found this helpful in addition to the large hopper lid.

I have found that Grilla’s prices are very reasonable and their customer support has been great. I have not had any issues with the smoker but I have had questions about accessories or cooking tips. Both Mark and Shane Draper have responded to my emails with questions within 12 hours. I have not called them.

I’m sure that people who own pellet grills by other manufacturers are just as happy with their smokers but for me it came down the features I deemed as critical, which is the insulated cooking chamber and powder coating.

I am okay with the fact Grilla controller is not a PID controller. This was an advantage in my book since I have heard the PID controllers don't produce as much smoke because of the tight temp range they maintain. I don't know if this true though.

I hope my insights help. I tried to be objective and not say this is the greatest smoker there is simply because it’s the smoker I own.

Quibbley


----------



## rdubs20 (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks for the response Quibbley.  I too have a weber gas grill, but I am looking to pass it along to my father if I get a grill.  I also have a weber kettle if I want a real charcoal steak/burger down the road.  I am also considering the GMG Boone, but looks like it's not built as heavy as the silverbac.


----------



## ross77 (Jan 22, 2018)

The RecTec is powder coated and the lid is porcelain enameled. Not sure why you think it’s not powder coated but rust isn’t an issue. 

I think the main difference is probably the controller: PID vs digital. 

I’ve been cooking in negative temps here in MN and it maintains the temp without issue although it does use more pellets. 

I am curious about the insulated Grilla. Is it double walled?

Just my two cents as a RecTec owner.


----------



## rdubs20 (Jan 22, 2018)

Correct me if I'm wrong but it does look like the Grilla is double walled on the belly.


----------



## ross77 (Jan 22, 2018)

That’s why I’m curious. I’ve not heard much about this brand. The website says it’s insulated but nothing specific. 

Blaz’N offers a double wall lid option on their pellet smokers.


----------



## ross77 (Jan 22, 2018)

There is a video on their website explaining the insulation.  It's double wall on the bottom but not the lid.  Nice feature.


----------



## rdubs20 (Jan 25, 2018)

Just pulled the trigger on a new silverbac!  Hope to get it by the big game.


----------



## Sly Smoker (Feb 3, 2018)

I was in the same boat as you.  I had a WSM 18.5 and was looking for a pellet grill.  It came down to the Rec Tec and Silverbac.  I chose the Silverbac for a couple reasons.  1) Size, the Rec Tec was just a little bigger than what i needed for my family of 3 and the Silverbac is big enough to cook more if the rest of the family comes over.  The larger hopper on the Rec Tec wasn't a need for me, the 20 pound hopper on the SB lasts me a long time.  3) Price.  I was able to get the front shelf and the extra accessory kit along with the cover for less than the Rec Tec cost. 4) The full cabinet underneath is nice for storage. 5) I live in Florida so the double walled chamber wasn't a big need for me but is a nice to have.  And from what I've read, the customer service is great.  I haven't needed to use it yet, but I'm sure it'll be just as good if I do.

I ordered mine around Christmas so I was able to ask for accessories from the family.  I got the Amazn tube and use that for extra smoke.  I've cooked with the tube and without it and both ways had plenty of smoke.  I also got enough pellets from the family that I won't have to buy any for a long time.

Saying all that, I have heard nothing but great things about the Rec Tecs too and they were the company that got me looking at pellet smokers, and I planned on getting one until I started researching smokers a lot more and came across the SB.  Their customer service is said to be just as good as Grilla.  They also just released a new line of smokers, smaller than the 680.  If they were out when I was buying I may have gone that route.

Good luck with your SB, I'm sure you'll be very happy with it.  I


----------



## Quibbley (Feb 7, 2018)

Congrats on your purchase. I'm sure you will be happy with it. Here are a few pics to wet your appetite. Post some pics when you get yours!!


----------

